# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Ερωτήσεις για εκκόλαψη-επωαση και διατήρηση νεοσσών από κλωσομηχανή

## zweet

θα ηθελα αν ειναι δυνατον να λυθουν καποιες αποριες απο ατομα που εχουν πειρα επειδη τουλαχιστον στα ελληνικα , οι πληροφοριες που βρηκα στο ιντερνετ ηταν ανεπαρκεις..

κατ αρχην βρηκα τις παρακατω σελιδες που λεει πολλες ομορφες πληροφοριες, καθως και αλλες ..

****************** 
http://www.ftiaxno.gr/2010/05/blog-post_20.html

http://birds.99k.org/windsa/Artho-ooskopisi.html

σε αυτες τις σελιδες υπαρχουν πολλες πληροφοριες.

ομως υπαρχουν ακομα πολλες ερωτησεις ..

1. το θυραμα αναπτυξης ειναι αρκετο για τις πρωτες ημερες για τους νεοσσους? τι αλλο θα μπορουσαμε να τους παρεχουμε?ισως αυγο βρασμενο? αν ναι απο ποια ημερα?

2. τι κανουμε οταν ενα πουλακι εχει τα ποδια του συνεχως ανοιχτα και περπαταει με δυσκολια?θα επανελθει?χρειαζεται καποια βοηθεια?εγω προσωπικα προσπαθησα με βραχιολακια για οδικα και κλωστη να φτιαξω κατι οπως διαβασα σε ξενες σελιδες οτι θα το βοηθησει αλλα το αποτελεσμα ηταν να μην μπορει να περπατησει καθολου.επεισης διαβασα και κατι για στενο κουτακι.. τι ενοουν? γνωριζει καποιος?

3. συνηθος τι υψος πρεπει να εχει ενας θαλαμος διατηρησης νεοσσων για να μην τα ψησει η λαμπα θερμανσης 150 βατ που πουλανε η κοκκινη?

4. ειναι καλο να εχει και σκιερα μερη στον θαλαμο διατηρησης νεοσσων?

5. ποια ειναι η τελεια ποτιστρα για τους νεοσσους?

ευχαρηστω για το χρονο σας  ::

----------


## tonis!

"
*SPLAYED LEGS - ΕΚΤΕΙΝΕΙ ΤΑ ΠΟΔΙΑ*


Αν  τα πόδια του μωρού δεν είναι συνεχεια κάτω από το σώμα του αλλα  γλιστράνε συνεχεια στο πάτο του μπρούντερ τότε πολύ πιθανόν θα έχει  πρόβλημα Splayed Legs - όταν τα πόδια εκτείνονται δεξιά - αριστερά και  περνούν μη φυσιολογική στάση. Τέτοια μωρά στο μέλλον γίνονται  ανάπηρα για όλη τη ζωή τους. Σε μεγάλη ηλικία το πρόβλημα αυτό δεν  διορθώνεται.

Το πρόβλημα  Splayed Legs μπορεί να διορθωθεί  μέχρι το μωρό να κλείσει 2 το πολύ 3 εβδομάδες ζωής. Μετά τα  κόκκαλα γίνονται πιο σκληρά και δεν δέχονται διόρθωση. Όσο πιο συχνά θα  προσέξετε το πρόβλημα, τόσο πιο πολλές πιθανότητες διόρθωσης έχετε.

 Σε ηλικία μέχρι μια εβδομάδα συχνά είναι  αρκετό να βάλουνε το μωρό ga 2-3 μέρες σε ένα στενό κουτάκι, που δεν  μπορεί να τεντώνει τα πόδια του μακριά. Σε πιο σοβαρές περιπτώσεις θα  χρεαστεί να δέσετε τα πόδια του και τους μηρούς νεοσσού με ένα χοντρό  μάλλινο σκοινί (όχι πολύ σφιχτά), έτσι ώστε τα πόδια να είναι κάτω από  το σώμα του και σε μια φυσιολογική απόσταση το ένα από το άλλο. Αντί από  κλωστή μπορείτε να χρησιμοποιείτε μαλακό σφουγγαράκι στους μηρούς του.  Όπως δείχνουν οι φωτογραφίες.

Συνήθως το πρόβλημα διορθώνεται σε 3-6 μέρες  (ανάλογα από ηλικία του νεοσσού).




σε αυτο το αρθρο( http://www.greekbirdclub.com/content...-(Handfeeding) )η Πωλινα μιλάει και για το φαινομενο των ανοιχτων πωδιών(spayed legs)δεν ξερω αν ισχυει η ιδια διαδικασια αποκαταστασης και στα πουλια που γεννιουνται απο το αυγο και ειναι αυτονομα (κοτες περδικες κτλ) Οσο για τα σκιερα μερη,γνωμη μου ειναι πως πρεπει να υπαρχουν ωστε το πουλακι να εχει επιλογη...Αν θελει ζεστη παει κατω απο τη λαμπα αν οχι στη σκια.

----------


## zweet

ερωτηση.. υπαρχουν φωτο με αυτο το κουτακι?
και αλλη μια.. εγω οταν εκανα αυτο με τα κορδονακια δεν μπορουσε να περπατησει το πουλακι.. αυτο ενοειται οτι δεν θα περπαταει τις μερες που ειναι δεμενα τα ποδια η εκανα κατι λαθος?

----------


## zweet

ξανα εκανα την αποπειρα.. ελπιζω να μην το ταλαιπωρω αδικα το πουλακι.. περπαταει κανονικα , ομως ανοιγει πολυ τα ποδια και καποιες φορες πευτει αναποδα και δυσκολευεται να ξανασηκωθει. ομως σηκωνεται.. φοβαμαι μηπως χειροτερευσει ομως.
του εβαλα παλι τα βραχιολακια και εβγαλα και μια φωτογραφια να δειτε μηπως κανω κατι λαθος.
τωρα σηκωθηκε και στεκεται σε μια μερια αλλα δεν το βλεπω χαροπο οπως πριν και με διαθεση για ανευρεση τροφης.. θα πρεπει να ο ταιζω εγω τωρα για 3 μερες μεχρι να αφαιρεσω τα βραχιολακια?




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

επεισης μηπως γνωριζει καποιος καποιες βιταμινες που θα μπορουσα να δωσω στα μικρα?

----------

